# Xampp MySQL entfernen



## Los Wachos (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte xampp auf meinem Win7 Rechner installiert und hatte es vor ca. zwei Monaten über "Systemsteuerung/Programme" deinstalliert. Bei einer Neuinstallation bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen vom MySQL. Es stellte sich heraus das der alte SQL-Dienst nicht vollständig deinstalliert wurde. Wie kann ich den alten SQL Dienst vollständig entfernen, so das ich eine neue Version von Xampp aufspielen kann?


----------



## Maniac (15. März 2011)

Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen ob das stimmt, da ich XAMPP schon seit langem nicht mehr verwende.
Aber unter "Systemsteuerung -> System & Sicherheit ->Verwaltung -> Dienste" einfach den MySQL-Dienst stoppen und unter "Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren" MySQL deinstallieren.


----------

